# Ovarian Cyst



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

2 weeks ago I was told by my doc that i have an ovarian cyst...was sent for an ultrasound that day..can feel it just by manipulating the ovary. Anyway, she first made it sound as if it was no big deal she would treat me...but when the ultrasound was read they called me back and said no I had to see my gynocologist...The appointment is tomorrow..I am very worried about this...Has anyone ever had one of these? more to the point, has anyone ever had surgery to remove one of these? I can tell mine is large and I think it is beginning to interfere with GI function







. What is the recovery time from this..I am a home daycare provider and care for 5 other families kids...they depend on me to be here...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Melissa, I believe I have cysts on a regular basis; I can tell by my discomfort, etc. (plus, in the past they've been found). But I don't think mine have ever grown very large. What the gyne. will probably do is to check your ultrasound results and then "watch" it for a while. If it doesn't go away on its own and/or if it is very large, it might need to be removed by laproscopic surgery.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Melissa. I get large cysts regularly, but they always burst. According to my gyn. he said that every month we get cysts on our ovaries. It was a long explanation that he gave me, but to make it brief: One egg is picked to be the "lucky one" and then all the other eggs form a cyst around the lucky one and provide all the nutrients, etc, to it. Then when it isn't fertilised, the cyst generally disperses. Occasionally, they don't, so they get bigger and bigger until we notice them.I've had one on my right ovary that was 4.5 cm in diameter, and the gyn. said that it would pop and I would be fine. It did pop, and I felt it!







You'll be fine, and as HipJan said, the gyn. will watch it. Hopefully it will go away by itself.Good luck







Ciao


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

For me, ovarian cysts come and go each month with my cycle. Don't worry too much yet.


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

thanks all....my gyno said that my famuily doc was being an alarmist hehe...it is no big deal..put me on a diifferent birth control pill to see if it helps BUT if it interferes with the IBS he said we will have to look at other althernatives....took a wait and see approach..whew!! hehe


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

At age 15, I was told I had cysts on my ovaries, -but my OB-GYN said it was nothing to be alarmed at. At age 16, August 1993, I got this horrible pain in my lower abdomen, and my doctor rushed me to the hospital, in belief it was appendicitis. I was there overnight, got a lot of tests done, finally had laparoscopic surgery to see what it was. They found nothing in the GI area they looked at, and closed me up. I felt fine immediately. I never knew the cause, so assumed it was my IBS.Well, I started going to a new OB-GYN recently, told him of my hospitalization and the history of cysts, he says it was most likely a cyst that opened up, causing the pain, but they are harmless they kjust cause pain, and that because they use air for laparoscopic surgery, that dries the liquid from the cyst and makes it dissipate. He said I would have felt better 2 days later anyway, as it would have dissipated. So, I even had severe pain and was fine, hang in there!


----------

